

Register to Become Featured in FastCompany - quellhorst
http://fcinf.com/v/ajam

======
startup_spouse
I'm surprised to see this for 2 reasons:

1) While I don't really have an opinion on it, I was under the impression that
the general consensus was any combination of the following: \- it's misleading
\- it's unscientific \- it's a Ponzi scheme \- it's a load of crap

2) Isn't this a million years old in internet years now? ;)

------
quellhorst
Fast Company is going to post a picture of anyone who registers on their site.
The size depends on your influence. By registering you will be able to say "I
appeared in Fast Company magazine under the Most Influential People". :)

